# Keine neue Erweiterung nach Cataclysm?



## likoria (24. August 2010)

Warum ich glaube dass es keine 4te große Erweiterung geben wird?

WoW fängt an alt zu werden die komplette Spielmechanik fängt an veraltet zu wirken,neue Spiele mit neuer Spielmechanik kommen auf den Markt(p. ex. Guild Wars2)

Ist euch schon aufgefallen dass Blizzard länger an Cataclysm arbeitet als an den bisherigen Erweiterungen? 

Doch warum?-Sie verändern sehr viel an der Spielmechanik um noch im Rennen zu bleiben deswegen glaube ich dass es die letzte Erweiterung sein wird,sie greifen das Spiel mit Cataclysm fast ganz neu auf,neue Startgebiete,neue Quests,so dass es auch für alte WoW anhänger viel zu erleben gibt,aber sie können die Spielmechanik nicht immer ändern/auf dem laufenden halten,denn dann wird es kein WoW mehr sein sondern ein ganz anderes Spiel aufgrund total veränderter Spielmechanik

Ich glaube das wird Blizzards letztes großes Ding noch mal hefitg Geld verdienen und danach noch kleinere Inhaltspatches bringen und irgendwann ein neues Spiel entwickeln oder sich mehr auf bereits vorhande Spiele konzentrieren.

Was denkt ihr darüber?


----------



## soca291 (24. August 2010)

m ich würde sagen das weiss nur blizz
hoffe aber das dem nicht so is


btw post 100=)


----------



## Staypuft (24. August 2010)

solange die Anzahl der WOW Spieler nicht extrem nachlässt in den nächsten Jahren, wird es denke ich mal auch weitere Erweiterungen geben....


----------



## Sphärenwanderer (24. August 2010)

Genug Stoff für weitere Addons gibts noch. Und Totengesänge auf WoW gibts auch schon lange...................


----------



## White_Sky (24. August 2010)

Es wird viele neue Erweiterungen geben, solange Blizzard Geld kriegt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bracka (24. August 2010)

nein cata wird nicht das lezte addon .. da sie die warcraft story soweit ausschöpfen können das werden sie nicht einfach beenden ... es werden noch ca 1-3 addons kommen ... dann ist schluss


----------



## Derulu (24. August 2010)

Warum ich glaube, dass das Quatsch ist? Weil man eine Kuh nicht schlachtet solange sie noch genügend Milch gibt. Noch dazu, da Blizzard noch keinen adäquaten "Ersatz" für die Geldquelle hat. Für das angekündigte "Next-Gen-MMO" wurden im Frühjahr noch ideen und Entwicklungs-Mitarbeiter gesucht und wenn man die Entwicklungszeit von WoW, Starcraft 2 und Diablo 3 sieht und den Zeitpunkt wann angekündigt wurde, dass es in Entwicklung sei und wann der Realease dann tatsächlich war oder ist, dann kommt das neue MMO wohl erst 2013 oder noch später. Und btw. in China kommt sogar Wotlk erst am 31.08. raus, obwohl, das tut sehr wenig zur Sache.


----------



## Darkdamien (24. August 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Es wird viele neue Erweiterungen geben, solange Blizzard Geld kriegt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



so seh ich das auch =)


----------



## WhiteSeb (24. August 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Warum ich glaube, dass das Quatsch ist? Weil man eine Kuh nicht schlachtet solange sie noch genügend Milch gibt. Noch dazu, da Blizzard noch keinen adäquaten &quot;Ersatz&quot; für die Geldquelle hat. Für das angekündigte &quot;Next-Gen-MMO&quot; wurden im Frühjahr noch ideen und Entwicklungs-Mitarbeiter gesucht und wenn man die Entwicklungszeit von WoW, Starcraft 2 und Diablo 3 sieht und den Zeitpunkt wann angekündigt wurde, dass es in Entwicklung sei und wann der Realease dann tatsächlich war oder ist, dann kommt das neue MMO wohl erst 2013 oder noch später. Und btw. in China kommt sogar Wotlk erst am 31.08. raus, obwohl, das tut sehr wenig zur Sache.



Haben Tauren jemals Milch gegeben? ;P
... Oo Eig keine dumme Frage.
Geben weibliche Tauren Milch?
Gibts Taurenkäse? Oder irgendwelche "Donnerfels" Milchprodukte?


----------



## Thejojy (24. August 2010)

dadurch das sie die wc3 story ausgenutz haben bieten sich für die entwickler viele neue möglichkeiten (wie bei cata z.b. die umgestalung der welt). ich gehe davon aus, dass sie noch enige weitere änderungen ab welt+berühmten persohnen vornehmen werden um so eine neue story aufzuziehen. mich persöhnlich interesiert wie sie diese neugewonnene freiheit weiter umsetzten werden.


----------



## White_Sky (24. August 2010)

WhiteSeb schrieb:


> Haben Tauren jemals Milch gegeben? ;P
> ... Oo Eig keine dumme Frage.
> Geben weibliche Tauren Milch?
> Gibts Taurenkäse? Oder irgendwelche "Donnerfels" Milchprodukte?



Weibliche Tauren haben, genau so wie Menschen, Brüste. (Guck dir die Charaktererstellung an)


----------



## Kujasann (24. August 2010)

1. Ein MMO stirbt erst wenn die Community aufhört es zu spielen.
2. Spiele wie Everquest oder DAOC laufen schon viel länger und werden auch noch weiterlaufen, für diese spiele gabs schon mehr Erweiterungen als Blizzard je an Spiele herrausgebracht hat und es sind immer wieder Neue in Planung.
3. Hat Blizzard schon ein nächstes MMO in der Entwicklung und das schon lange vor Cataclysm.

Fazit: WoW wird solange exestieren und es wird solange Expansions geben wie die Spielerzahlen konstant bzw. so hoch bleiben, punkt.


----------



## USV (24. August 2010)

Blizz arbeitet ja eh schon an einen NEUEM MMO...hab ich zumindest mal gelesen...halten sich aber damit noch sehr Bedeckt.


----------



## Grobolus (24. August 2010)

Das Blizz länger an einem Addon arbeitet, muss kein Aspekt dafür sein, dass es zu Ende geht, eher im Gegenteil.

Würde für Blizz ein nennenswert hoher Grund bestehen, WOW einzustampfen, würden sie weniger Geld (entwicklungszeit) in das Projekt Catalysm stecken, um noch kurzfristig soviel zu schäffeln wie möglich. Grafisch und Spielerische Änderungen zeigen aber eher, das noch eine längeres Fortbestehen geplannt ist.

Nicht zu vergessen, alt Azeroth "umzuplanen" und "flugtechnisch machbar" zu gestallten, ist ein enormer Aufwand. Ist eben nicht einfach nur die Programmierzeite von "Fliegen erlaubt = Nein" auf "Fliegen erlaubt = Ja" zu setzen.

Meiner Meinung nach setzt Blizz sehr stark mit dem neuen Addon auf Qualität und Balancing, um die Konkurenz weiterhin zu übertrumpfen (und seien wir uns mal ehrlich, WOW ist nicht umsonst Marktführer). 

Kein Wissen meine Meinung: Setzt man so viel in ein Addon, sind noch min. 4 Jahre geplannt


----------



## Freyen (24. August 2010)

Ich habe nicht das Gefühl, dass Blizzard an Cata länger arbeitet als an den anderen Addons, aber das sei mal dahingestellt...

Bei Cata heißt es ja nicht, eine "neue" Welt zu entwerfen von der Skizze bis zum Spiel (BC/WotLK), sondern eine bestehende Welt zu überarbeiten. 
Dabei müssen sie darauf achten, dass sie über die Einführung von neuen Inhalten in der alten Welt, das Gefüge dieser, trotz des Kataklysmus, nicht völlig auf den Kopf stellen. 
Immerhin ist Cata die Weiterentwicklung des Azeroths welches wir kennen und ich denke auch für die Entwickler (ohne ihnen jetzt in die Köpfe sehen zu können) stellt sich die Frage: "Was _kann_ ich verändern und die alte Welt interessant, bzw. den Kataklysmus lebendig zu gestalten, aber was _darf_ ich nicht verändern, damit es weiterhin Azeroth bleibt?"
Bei BC und WotLK konnten sie sich da viel freier bewegen. Sie mussten zwar darauf achten, dass nichts total aus dem Rahmen von WC/WoW fällt, aber sie konnten dennoch von der Pike auf wirken, wie es ihnen gefiel. 

Und solange WoW läuft, wird es auch weiter produziert/erweitert. Wozu sollte Blizzard aufhören diese Kuh zu melken, wenn sie doch längst nicht ausgedörrt ist? 

Was nach Cata kommt weiß ich nicht, wenn man nach dieser ominösen Liste geht die im Netz kursiert müsste es ja dieses "Plane Set" werden. 
Da ich mich aber momentan riesig auf Cata freue, ist es mir ehrlich schnuppe, was danach kommt. 
Aussterben wird WoW aber definitiv nicht.


----------



## Starfros (24. August 2010)

likoria schrieb:


> Ist euch schon aufgefallen dass Blizzard länger an Cataclysm arbeitet als an den bisherigen Erweiterungen?



ahh ja ist das so ? ....Du hast ja auch schon das Datum für Uns wann Cata auf dem Markt kommt!!!!!


----------



## Headhunter94 (24. August 2010)

Deine Gründe sind solide aber WoW wird erst enden wenn es mehr kostet als es einbringt glaube ich denn noch ist, und das wird es noch für Jahre sein, Blizzards Goldesel und an Cata arbeiten sie nur solange, weil es eben die Größte Erweiterung ist die es bis jetzt gab. Also ich denke, dass uns noch einige Erweiterungen erwarten und Blizzard sich bei weitem keine Gedanken über "im Rennen bleiben" machen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowfighter (24. August 2010)

Während wir hier schreiben sind schon ein paar Entwickler an einem Addon nach Cataclysm am entwickeln.Es wird zu 100% noch eine Erweiterung geben, weil Ghostcrawler uns noch mindestens eine Heldenklasse versprochen hat..Und zur Spielmechanik Guck mal die Classic-Grafik und Mechanik an und schau dann mal in Wotlk rein da erkennst du das schon sehr viel an der Mechanik gewerkelt und eingefügt wurde wie z.B Features wie Dual speec das Erfolgssystem usw. Das mit der Grafik wird sich nach Cataclysm verbessern denn Cata bringt sehr viele Texturen updates


mfg


----------



## MoonFrost (24. August 2010)

gw2 wird genau so "schlecht" wie alle anderen mmos die wow verdrängen wollten (aion warhammer age of conanxD). sicher kommt für wow noch ein addon. wär ja dumm die volle goldgrube zu zu schütten.


----------



## xX Gruppo-Anti Viola Xx (24. August 2010)

Wow wird sicher ausgeschlachtet bis zum bitteren Ende.


----------



## MegaKlops (24. August 2010)

Wieso sollten WoW bereits zu Ende gehn? Blizz hat ne gigantische Anzahl an Benutzern. Und ich denke es würde sich selbst für 1Mio Nutzer lohnen, neue Addons rauszubringen. Außerdem hatten sie von Anfang an geplant, Addons bis Lvl 100+ rauszubringen. Und solange es genug Abonnenten gibt, werden sie das auch tun - egal wie veraltet die Spielemechanik ist.

Und wie veraltet die Spielemechanik ist sagt nichts darüber aus, wie erfolgreich das Spiel ist. Ultima Online ist von 1997 und noch immer erscheinen dafür Erweiterungen und Patches.


----------



## Chrisjee (24. August 2010)

> gw2 wird genau so "schlecht" wie alle anderen mmos die wow verdrängen wollten


Guild Wars ist und war auch nie wie die anderen MMos...




> Haben Tauren jemals Milch gegeben? ;P


Alle spielbaren weiblichen Rassen geben Milch.
Hey sogar deine Freundin.


----------



## Loony555 (24. August 2010)

Guck Dir doch als Beispiel nur mal Everquest an. 
Das erschien 1999, und die letzte Erweiterung (übrigens die 16.) kam erst vor einem halben Jahr im Dezember 2009. 

Also ich bin sicher, wir werden noch sehr viele Jahre Wow spielen können. 
Selbst wenn 90 % der Spieler flöten gehen (was so schnell nicht passieren wird), blieben immer noch über eine Million Spieler übrig. Die meisten aktuellen Bezahl-MMOs haben nichtmal die Hälfte dieser Abonnentenanzahl.

Ich habe irgendwann irgendwo mal in einem Interview gelesen, dass MMOs gar nicht so sehr viele zahlende Abonnenten brauchen, um sich wirtschaftlich zu rentieren, und einen Weiterbetrieb zu finanzieren.


----------



## Djuke13 (24. August 2010)

Erstmal benutzt du das Wort Spielmechanik viel zu oft.
Und die einzige Änderung dieser die mir einfällt, ist das Jäger Fokus bekommen.
Den Rest ändern sie nicht sondern bringen neuen Elemente ins Spiel, mehr Phasing, mehr Vehiclequests/kämpfe, neue Spells, neues Interface.
Alles schon Dinge die mit Wotlk Einzug hatten, auf große Zustimmung trafen und nun einfach ausgebaut werden.

Außerdem bin ich der Meinung gleiches wie MegaKlops gelesen/gehört zu haben das es bis 100 mindestens gehen soll.

Und Blizzspiele haben nunmal den Ruf immer etwas länger zu dauern...die Sc fans mussten sich knapp 10 Jahre auf teil 2 gedulden und siehe da, eines der erfolgreichsten Games der letzten Jahre
was die Verkaufszahlen am ersten Tag betrifft. Und es wurde bis Release immer noch im Bereich e-sports aktiv gespielt.
Gleiches gilt für wc3...vor Jahren rausgekommen und immer noch der Renner wenns um Aufbaustrategie geht....3 Kreuze wenns iwann nen wc4 gibt.

Außerdem verzeichnet Blizzard Milliardenumsätze mit WoW, von daher bezweifel ich das man so lange keine annähernde Alternative entwickelt wurde, das Game an sich auf Eis legt.


----------



## Zodttd (24. August 2010)

Scheisse bist du gut informiert zum Glück gibt es ja keine offiziellen Aussagen die indirekt, aber ziemlich eindeutig weitere Addons anpreisen.


----------



## Selidia (24. August 2010)

likoria schrieb:


> Warum ich glaube dass es keine 4te große Erweiterung geben wird?
> 
> WoW fängt an alt zu werden die komplette Spielmechanik fängt an veraltet zu wirken,neue Spiele mit neuer Spielmechanik kommen auf den Markt(p. ex. Guild Wars2)
> 
> ...



bla bla bla

Wie oft haben schon irgendwelche Leute gesagt, dass mit WoW bald schluss ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Warum sollte man so eine lukrative Quelle abwürgen? Nenne mir einen Grund?

Ist doch völlig egal, ob das Spiel veraltet ist, es wird immernoch von genug Spielern gezockt..

Und ganz so nebenbei... Warum das Rad neu erfinden @ Guildwars2 und andere Fails (Aion *hust*)


----------



## Braamséry (24. August 2010)

Du solltest mal nachhilfe in Wirtschaft nehmen. Bzw dir mal angucken was für ein Unternehmen wichtig ist.

Mal für dich:

Viele Spieler = Viel Profit
Wenig komplexes = weniger Arbeit= Weniger Geldeinsatz = Mehr Profit
Viel Geld = Profitabel 

Gerade der Faktor einfachheit und der Faktor beliebheit wird wow noch lange halten.

Durch die Einfachheit braucht Blizzard weniger zeit bzw. Arbeit um ein Ziel zu erreichen. Weniger Zeit heißt meist, dass man weniger Mitarbeiter braucht was gleichbedeuten mit weniger Kapitalverlust ist oder, wenn man es aufrechnen will, mit mehr Gewinn zu viel Komplexität.
Die Beliebheit lässt Millionen leute zahlen.
Wenn du ein Unternehmen leiten würdest was so ein Spiel erschaffen würde, würdest du das Spiel auch nicht wg der einfachen Mechanik absetzen. Du setzt es erst ab wenn es nichtmehr proofitabel ist, was bei WpW noch jahre dauern wird, leider.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (24. August 2010)

Schwachsinn, WoW wird noch so lange weitergeführt wie es Geld bringt, ganz einfach. (Man schlachtet keine Kuh die viel Milch gibt.)
Und vor JEDEM bekannten MMO hies es: DAS Spiel ist der WoW-Killer und dann kamen die Flamer nach 2Monaten eh wieder zu WoW.


----------



## Brannys (24. August 2010)

Solange es die erwarteten finanziellen Einnahmen bringt, wird es immer noch was geben. 
Wenn die erwarteten finanziellen Einnahmen pro Jahr definitiv verbucht werden, dann kann WoW auch nicht so schlecht sein, anderenfalls würde der Spieler gelangweilt was anders spielen und nicht mehr WoW. 

Wenn also mit Cataclysm wieder Schwung in das gelangweilte WoW kommt und die Spieler Spaß am Spiel haben, dann wird es sehr warscheinlich einige weitere kleine Patch geben. 
Man sollte aber davon ausgehen, dass nicht 12 Monate nach Cataclysm gleich wieder was großes neues kommt, Blizzard wird das Ganze erst einmal beobachten und abwarten. Sollte die Resonanz von Cataclysm alle Erwartungen sprengen, dann wird sicherlich genau überlegt, was eine Erweiterung kostet, welchen Inhalt sie haben soll, was sie noch bringen kann und ob es den Spielern gefallen würde, letztlich wie lange man dafür benötigt.

Sicherlich wird dann nach Cataclysm nicht noch einmal alles zerstört werden, das kennen wir ja bereits. Also müsste dann was kommen, was den Spielern die lange Wartezeit, bis zum neuen Teil, rechtfertigt.

Aber mal im Ernst, wieso warten wir nicht erst einmal Cataclysm ab, spielen das dann durch und machen uns dann Gedanken über einen weiteren Teil ?

Vielleicht erübrigt sich dann auch die Frage nach einem weiteren Teil, wenn Cataclysm den Spielern letztlich nicht das bringt, was sie sich erhofft haben, oder was man uns über Monate langer Warterei propagandamäßig vor Augen hielt, indem man uns Tag für Tag und Woche für Woche Bilder, Videos, Berichte und interviews über Cataclysm um die Ohren haute, bis ein schlecht wurde.


----------



## mmeCeliné (24. August 2010)

likoria schrieb:


> WoW fängt an alt zu werden die komplette Spielmechanik fängt an veraltet zu wirken,neue Spiele mit neuer Spielmechanik kommen auf den Markt(p. ex. Guild Wars2)



FAIL Wars2


Mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Egal wie weit Blizzard wow schändet besser als die kOnkurenz ist es allemal


----------



## Dagonzo (24. August 2010)

likoria schrieb:


> Was denkt ihr darüber?


Es wird so lange Erweiterungen geben wie Blizzard damit die Spielerzahlen noch oben halten kann. Und solange es immer noch wenigstens 8-9 Millionen Spieler sind, lohnt es sich einfach auch weiterhin Erweiterungen zu machen. Zumindest solange, wie sie es eh schon geplant hatten (waren ursprünglich glaube ich mal 6 Addons).
Irgendwann vielleicht wird dann WoW auch mal ein Free2Play Spiel werden. Wenn das geschieht sieht Blizzard nicht mehr das große Spielerpotenzial, wie es jetzt ja noch vorhanden ist. 

Und was die Spielmechanik angeht, ob alt oder nicht, es muss erst mal eine kommen die besser ist. Und das ist bei einer neuen Spielmechanik noch lange keine Garantie. Bisher hat es jedenfalls kein Spiel geschafft WoW in dieser Hinsicht zu übertreffen


----------



## Vadesh (24. August 2010)

So lange es mehr als 5 Millionen aktive Abos gibt, wird Blizzard auch weiterhin Erweiterungen machen. Warum auch nicht, ich glaube kaum, dass WoW sich vor einem der kommenden Spielen wirklich fürchten muss.


----------



## Philine (24. August 2010)

Glaube auch net das Cata das letzte Addon ist !

Da wird bestimmt noch einiges kommen


----------



## Darussios (24. August 2010)

Wenn SW:TOR jetzt net grad so erfolgreich wird, WoW viele Spieler zu mopsen und diese dann auch tatsächlich zu halten, wird WoW noch ewig leben. Alte Spieler gehen, dafür kommen neue nach, immer und immer wieder. 
WoW kann es noch in hundert Jahren geben, dann als virtuelle Realität und mit was weiß ich wievielen Features, 15 Klassen, 20 Rassen und hau mich tot.

Wie bereits gesagt, eine Kuh, die Milch gibt, schlachtet man nicht.


----------



## Trifixion (24. August 2010)

Schon alleine die Tatsache das es das Warcraft universum schon so lange gibt ist beweis das blizz noch lange stoff liefern wird, ich meine wie viele leute spielen täglich noch warcraft 1, 2 oder 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gehtdichnixan (24. August 2010)

das mal wieder zu heftig ^^

das cata addon iss noch nich mal aktuell und hier wird schon wieder nach neuen gefragt ....nach dem motto höher breiter schneller 
denke das liegt zt auch an den zu erbrechen vollgestopten berichten ...ich glaub ich kenne fast schon jeden ast der iwo rumliegt und könnte cata wohl schon blind spielen 
nee ,nee wieviel zeit muss man wohl haben um sich darüber gedanken machen zu können ?


----------



## Cold Play (24. August 2010)

schlagt mich aber ich denke blizz zählt das geld nicht als wichtigstes kriterium. sie sagen selber das es ihnen selber spaß machen muss und diese liebe findet man in jedem einzelnen blizzardtitel wieder. klar wollen sie auch geld verdienen, aber der reine spielspaß steht im vordergrund.

und ich denke spätestens mit dem vierten addon wird eine hd-option zur verfügung stehen. schön guild wars 2 kommt bald (und es ist garantiert toll), aber da garantiere ich dir es wird kein killer und trotzdem nur ein nieschenspiel bleiben (ich spiel selbst WoW und habe Guild Wars gespielt und viele andere auch^^). es wird immer nur gesagt ja das spiel macht wow platt und danach wird geheult. leute seht das spiel als eigenstädniges werk und nicht als konkurenz. die herstellen wollen das ihr spaß habt und haben sicherlich nicht als programmpunkt nummer 1 : WoW kalt machen. also bleibt auf dem teppich mit solchen aussagen.

nach cata wird es mindestens noch ein großes addon geben. dann erscheint das zweit mmo aus der blizzardschmiede und dann mal schauen wie es weiter geht...

mfg

Cold

p.s. du könntest recht haben das cata das letzte addon ist fällt mir grade ein... aber nur wenn kein weiteres vor dem 21.12.2012 erscheint und die maya's recht behalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Connector321 (24. August 2010)

mmeCeliné schrieb:


> FAIL Wars2
> 
> 
> Mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen
> ...



Hast du GW 2, denn schon gespielt? Ich denke nicht, das Spiel wird sicher großartig, aber kein WoW-Killer. Also ich freue mich riesig auf GW2, das heißt aber, dass WoW dann für mich gestorben. ^^

Aber du bist sowieso die Nr.1 Flamerin auf Buffed.

Btt: Ich denke WoW wird noch einige Jahre und Erweiterungen bekommen, aber ich würde gerne mal das Ende von WoW sehen. xD Z.B. so eine News auf Buffed: "Blizzard dreht durch, im ganzen Land gibt es Massenpanik, denn die Server von WoW werden heruntergefahren!"


----------



## Minorjiel (24. August 2010)

likoria schrieb:


> Warum ich glaube dass es keine 4te große Erweiterung geben wird?
> 
> WoW fängt an alt zu werden die komplette Spielmechanik fängt an veraltet zu wirken,neue Spiele mit neuer Spielmechanik kommen auf den Markt(p. ex. Guild Wars2)



Was wirkt denn explizit an der WoW Spielmechanik veraltet? Kannst Du ein oder zwei Beispiele nennen? Immerhin hat Blizzad MMORPGs überhaupt salonfähig gemacht und die Messlatte an Ihren jetzigen Platz gehängt. Immer wieder sind großartige Titel angekündigt worden, die den König vom Thron stoßen sollten...noch ist es keinem gelungen.
Zudem wird doch permanent an der Technik gefeilt...sollte zumindest jedem aufgefallen sein, der min. ab Burning Crusade eingestiegen ist. 



likoria schrieb:


> Ist euch schon aufgefallen dass Blizzard länger an Cataclysm arbeitet als an den bisherigen Erweiterungen?
> 
> Doch warum?-Sie verändern sehr viel an der Spielmechanik um noch im Rennen zu bleiben deswegen glaube ich dass es die letzte Erweiterung sein wird,sie greifen das Spiel mit Cataclysm fast ganz neu auf,neue Startgebiete,neue Quests,so dass es auch für alte WoW anhänger viel zu erleben gibt,aber sie können die Spielmechanik nicht immer ändern/auf dem laufenden halten,denn dann wird es kein WoW mehr sein sondern ein ganz anderes Spiel aufgrund total veränderter Spielmechanik


Nein, ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen.

Und ich glaube es ist zu simpel, dass Spiel rein über die Mechanik zu definieren. Meiner Meinung nach lebt WarCraft auch von der Spielatmosphäre, teilweise von den Geschichten und irgendwie auch ein bißchen vom Comicstil. Daher bleibt WoW im Kern immer erhalten, auch wenn sie einige Dinge rapide verändert haben und natürlich zukünftigt verändern werden. Ist doch eher etwas positives, oder nicht?



likoria schrieb:


> Ich glaube das wird Blizzards letztes großes Ding noch mal hefitg Geld verdienen und danach noch kleinere Inhaltspatches bringen und irgendwann ein neues Spiel entwickeln oder sich mehr auf bereits vorhande Spiele konzentrieren.
> 
> Was denkt ihr darüber?



Hm, eher nicht. Wie meine Vorposter bereits geschrieben haben: Solange sich damit Geld verdienen lässt, wird's vermutlich nicht eingestellt. Das liegt vielleicht daran, dass es bei der Zielgruppe m.E. nach um die bestehende Kundschaft und eher zweitrangig um neue Spieler handelt. Ich weiß es nicht genau, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass Blizzard Jahr für Jahr einen ordentlichen Reibach mit WoW macht, dabei sind jegliche Kosten für Personal, Hardware, Entwicklung, etc. bereits einbezogen. Ist doch Easy-Going: Einfach die vorhandene Kundschaft bei Laune halten...und wenn man dafür noch drölf Erweiterungen rausbringen muss.

Und solange dieses Konzept funktioniert, werden sich kein Hersteller der Welt von seinem besten Pferd im Stall trennen!

Das mag auch der Grund dafür sein, dass Blizzard seine Produkte Diablo III und StarCraft II jahrelang(!!!) entwickeln und feintunen kann bevor sie in den Regalen liegen. Viele andere Hersteller können sich so einen ausgedehnten Businessplan vermutlich gar nicht leisten....die müssen nach 1,5 Jahre releasen, weil sonst das Geld alle ist.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (24. August 2010)

du denkst ehrlich das WoW nach cataclysm am ende ist? totaler quatsch!


----------



## MrBlaki (24. August 2010)

Wenn die Anzahl der WoW Spieler wirklich extrem sinkt wird es eventuell nicht mehr so große Addons geben, aber ich denke Updates wird es weiterhin geben.
Allerdings wirds WoW dann F2Play sein und das zweite große Blizzard MMO ist schon auf dem Markt.


----------



## Vanlinux (24. August 2010)

auch wenn die community teilweise ziemlicher schrott ist, so gibt es absolut nichts, was auch nur annaehernd mit wow vergleichbar ist....bei jedem dieser "wow-killer" gibt es mindestens eine kleinigkeit die sauer aufstoesst. lediglich everquest2 koennte ich mir vorstellen ein wenig laenger zu zocken als eine, sagen wir bis lvl 30, testphase, nur glauben leider 90% der eq zocker, etwas besseres zu sein, weil sie ja net des kindische wow mit der miesen community spielen.....

ich denke nicht, dass wow bald "sterben" wird.....


----------



## knochenhand (24. August 2010)

das phasing der alten welt macht allle möglich was sie wollen, da bräuchten die jungs jetzt nicht mal mehr neue zonen bauen.


----------



## Vedhoc (24. August 2010)

Klar gibts noch mindestens 1 Addon 7






hoff ich


----------



## Detela (24. August 2010)

Der größte scheiß den ich je gehört hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duskfall334 (24. August 2010)

ich glaube nicht das es dass LETZTE von WoW ist.
es gibt vielleicht keine erweiterung mehr 
ABER
vielleicht soetwas wie WoW 2. was auf einer total anderen geschichte basiert usw.


----------



## MrBlaki (24. August 2010)

Duskfall334 schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht das es dass LETZTE von WoW ist.
> es gibt vielleicht keine erweiterung mehr
> ABER
> vielleicht soetwas wie WoW 2. was auf einer total anderen geschichte basiert usw.



Wenn Blizzard ein neues MMO rausbringt wird es kein WoW 2.
Wurde sogar offiziel bestätigt.
Es geht dann in eine ganz andere richtung, vielleicht sogar weg vom Fantasy MMO.


----------



## Duskfall334 (24. August 2010)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Wenn Blizzard ein neues MMO rausbringt wird es kein WoW 2.
> Wurde sogar offiziel bestätigt.
> Es geht dann in eine ganz andere richtung, vielleicht sogar weg vom Fantasy MMO.



vielleicht.
aber das ist nie und nimmer das letzte was sie machen in richtung MMO


----------



## freudi990 (24. August 2010)

also 1.
blizz arbeitet an nen neuen mmo 
2. also ich denke das mindestes noch eine wenn nicht sogar 2 kommen 
3. der aussbruch des aspektest der erde zerstört die welt was erwartest du da das die qs so bleiben 
4. und logishc müssen sie länger an dem addon arbeiten


----------



## Herr Hering (24. August 2010)

öhm lass es mich mal so sagen wow is immernoch das beliebteste mmo selbst wenn massig spieler abwandern(was eh nich passiert) würde es noch oben mitspielen was weitere erweiterungen zur folge hätte, halte daher deine thorie für mehr als sehr sehr unwahscheinlich


----------



## redknife (24. August 2010)

es gibt ca. 11millionen wow spieler. Denkst du die werden einfach so mit WoW aufhören? Mit ihrer Haupteinnahme?


----------



## RedDevil96 (24. August 2010)

*gähn* 

wie oft soll WoW eigentlich noch "tot" sein , wenn es nach diesen Vermutungen geht , ob es jetzt bei Neuerscheinungen anderer Rollenspiele war oder eine fragwürdige Entscheidung Blizzards ... immer wieder wurde der "tot" von WoW angekündigt... und was zocken wir hier alle ???

Richtig , Wow .... so viel dazu ...


----------



## Ulkhor (24. August 2010)

tot gesagte leben länger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hizun (24. August 2010)

wenns nach blizz geht wird wow soweit ausgeschlachtet bis es noch gewinn gibt, eine art "cash-cow".
wow wird also nicht so schnell "tot" sein


----------



## Makamos (24. August 2010)

es wurde schon oft gesagt aber ich wiederhosl mal wieder die Warcraft story ist groooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooß und kann einfach erweitert werden um peter den mutantenaffen  also es wird mehr geben


----------



## Ohrensammler (24. August 2010)

Ok nehmen wir mal die Verkaufszahlen von *WOTLK* nur allein am Veröffentlichungstag (gem Wikipedia) = *2,8 Millionen*

Nehmen wir jetzt mal ein durchschnittliches Spiel wie *Assasssins Creed 2* in den ersten Wochen. Verkaufszahlen = *1,6 Millionen* (gem Giga.de)

Dazu kommt das WOW sich so gut wie gar nicht mit Raupkopien rumzuschlagen hat und Add Ons sich zwar auch nicht von selber programmieren, aber sicherlich nicht den Aufwand eines Vollspieles haben.

Wenn Cata wenigstens etwa in der selben Größenordnung bleibt mit den Verkaufszahlen, wie dumm müsste Blizz sein und keine weiteren Add-Ons produzieren ?


----------



## lilithb (24. August 2010)

likoria schrieb:


> Sie verändern sehr viel an der Spielmechanik um noch im Rennen zu bleiben deswegen glaube ich dass es die letzte Erweiterung sein wird,sie greifen das Spiel mit Cataclysm fast ganz neu auf,neue Startgebiete,neue Quests,so dass es auch für alte WoW anhänger viel zu erleben gibt,aber sie können die Spielmechanik nicht immer ändern/auf dem laufenden halten,denn dann wird es kein WoW mehr sein sondern ein ganz anderes Spiel aufgrund total veränderter Spielmechanik
> 
> Was denkt ihr darüber?



ich denke du lieferst genau damit die begründung, warum cata bestimmt NICHT die letzte erweiterung sein wird....
wäre es so würde kein unternehmen dieser welt so viel zeit & geld in die entwicklung einer erweiterung stecken, sondern noch was kleines nachschieben und das ganze dann enden lassen.

allerdings befürchte ich (bzw lese das aus den ganzen beta-previews heraus), dass sie das spiel ziemlich massiv umbauen und leider noch stärker vereinfachen. denn obwohl wow unglaublich viele konstante (!) kunden hat, lassen sich spiele mit 'kürzeren sequenzen' besser verkaufen und noch mehr kunden gewinnen. sprich wird wow immer einfacher und die instanzen/raids immer kürzer und anspruchsloser, können noch viel mehr menschen das spiel spielen und erfolgserlebnise abgreifen.
dass sie damit gefahr laufen 'stammspieler_innen' zu verlieren, wird schlicht und ergreifend wirtschatlich in kauf genommen bzw einkalkuliert.

eigentlich gehts in dem posting ja nich drum aber trotzdem: den grossteil dessen was ich bisher sehe/höre/lese über cata finde ich beschissen und schade.


----------



## Kovacs (24. August 2010)

das war doch kein Abgesang auf WoW, sondern Überlegungen, die jedes Unternehmen anstellen muss, SOLANGE es noch die cashcow melken kann. Denn jetzt ist es wichtig, die nächste (potentielle) Melkkuh zu entwickeln und dann zu positionieren. Man schlachtet die Kuh nicht solange sie Milch gibt, aber das sie irgendwann (und damit ist nicht 2011 oder 2012 gemeint) weniger Milch und dann garkeine Milch mehr gibt, ist so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche. 
Ob Blizzard (wenn sie alles richtig machen) WoW selbst durch einen Nachfolger ablösen oder von der Konkurenz getrieben wird, sei mal dahingestellt.
Und WoW wird sicher nicht abgeschaltet, sondern in ein Item-shop finanziertes f2p umgebaut und dann wie Diablo mit kleineren Updates am Leben gehalten. Und nochmal, es geht nicht um die nächsten 5 Jahre, aber Bliz zählt garantiert selbst bereits die noch kommenden Updates. Ob es noch 1, 2 oder 5 sind, tut nix zur Sache, aber das WoW am auslaufen ist und kein Produkt der Welt auf ewig eine Gelddruckmaschine ist, sollte klar sein.

Soviel die Story hergeben mag, 11mio. Spieler hält man nicht in einer bereits heute veralteten Technik. Und im Jahre 2025 wird WoW nicht mehr zu verkaufen sein (es sei denn die Engine wurde komplett getauscht). Unternehmen leben halt von stetiger Inovation und Wandel, wer versucht das alte auf ewig zu konservieren, bleibt auf der Strecke.
Aber wie gesagt keine Angst, NOCH läuft es ja gut und NOCH ist kein Ende in Sicht und cata ist sicher NICHT das letzte Addon.


----------



## Apo1337 (24. August 2010)

Warum lese ich in dem Thread 100% Schrott?

Wie kann man über so nen Scheiß nachdenken, bevor das angekündigte Add-On veröffentlicht ist?

Wer weiß was in 2-3 Jahren ist?!

2012 wird Blizzard ihr Next-Generation MMO ankündigen, spätestens dann werden sie WoW endlich vernachlässigen.


----------



## SchurxoxD (24. August 2010)

soca291 schrieb:


> m ich würde sagen das weiss nur blizz
> hoffe aber das dem nicht so is
> 
> 
> btw post 100=)



gz :>

zum thema: ich denke es wird noch welche geben...weil deathwing ist ja nicht der OBER SUPA IMBA ROXXOR WTF DING ROFL LOL INC endboss... ner'zul lebt noch,sargeras lebt noch etc... 2 erweiterungen max. noch denke ich^^

Edit:





Kovacs schrieb:


> Und WoW wird sicher nicht abgeschaltet, sondern in ein Item-shop finanziertes f2p umgebaut und dann wie Diablo mit kleineren Updates am Leben gehalten. Und nochmal, es geht nicht um die nächsten 5 Jahre, aber Bliz zählt garantiert selbst bereits die noch kommenden Updates. Ob es noch 1, 2 oder 5 sind, tut nix zur Sache, aber das WoW am auslaufen ist und kein Produkt der Welt auf ewig eine Gelddruckmaschine ist, sollte klar sein.




kleine frage....was hast du genommen? das wird blizz bestimmt nit machen... wär ja derbster epic fail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (das 'was hast du genommen' soll nicht als flame/lame/beleidigung wirken)
MfG


----------



## Aleksandria100 (24. August 2010)

naja blizz ist ja schon am nächsten mmo dran. und wie schon eingie hier sagen, wow bleibt solange es schwarze zahlen schreibt oder bis irgendein neues flaggschiff von denen auf den markt gebracht wird.


----------



## Spitfire89 (24. August 2010)

Warum braucht Blizzard wohl für Cata. länger als für die anderen beiden Addons ? Ist Dir schon mal aufgefallen das im Gegensatz zu den alten Addons die ganze Welt verändert wird ? Die ganzen Landstriche werden total verändert,dann 2 neue Rassen,die Klassenänderungen und auch die Talentbäume,neue Landstriche und Inis,das ist ein Berg an Arbeit,ist doch klar das so etwas länger braucht und ausserdem hat Blizzard bisher immer gute Arbeit gemacht,bei BC und Wotlk habe die schließlich auch keine halb fertigen Dinge rausgebracht wie bei vielen anderen MMOPGs.Die sollen sich lieber Zeit lasse und das alles so gut wie möglich machen,anstatt am Ende irgendein unbrauchbaren Schrott auf den Markt zu bringen.


----------



## Progamer13332 (24. August 2010)

es gibt dann keine addons mehr, wenn der nachfolger für WoW raus is, bzw blizzard noch nicht veröffentlichetes mmo rauskommt, das dauert bestimmt noch 3-4 jahre


----------



## theIGamer (24. August 2010)

Es wurde von Blizz geplant, dass das endgültige Level-Cap 110 (oder 100? ich weiß es jetzt nicht mehr genau) werden und der finale Bossfight gegen Sargeras ausgetragen wird. Da dies 1. ein würdiger Abschluss ist und 2. WoW immernoch an Spielerschaft gewinnt, wird es zu keinen Abweichungen kommen.


----------



## Kingseb (24. August 2010)

Und der nächste "Andere-MMOs werden-WoW-schlagen-Thread"...

Bevor Cataclysm nichtmal draußen ist würde ich mir keinen Urteil darüber bilden...


----------



## Snippo (24. August 2010)

Kingseb schrieb:


> Und der nächste "Andere-MMOs werden-WoW-schlagen-Thread"...



Das war nicht die Absicht dieses Threades, denn dieser sollte nur eine Diskussion dazu auslösen,
ob Blizzard noch weitere Erweiterungen für World of Warcraft plant.


----------



## Moktheshock (24. August 2010)

theIGamer schrieb:


> Es wurde von Blizz geplant, dass das endgültige Level-Cap 110 (oder 100? ich weiß es jetzt nicht mehr genau) werden und der finale Bossfight gegen Sargeras ausgetragen wird. Da dies 1. ein würdiger Abschluss ist und 2. WoW immernoch an Spielerschaft gewinnt, wird es zu keinen Abweichungen kommen.



^^ ich denke wow endet nie es gibt so gute spiele die 10 sogar 15 jahre schon ihr ding machen^^ wow wird sich sicher in absehbarer zeit stark ändern was bezahl model und item shop angeht aber ich denke einige von uns erleben das ende von wow garnet mehr xD


----------



## Nexxen (24. August 2010)

Würde von der Story her, keinen Sinn ergeben.
Den Sargeras lebt noch und solange dieser lebt wird Azeroth niemals in Frieden leben.
Von daher, ich denke das dies die vorletzte oder vorvorletzte erweiterung ist.!


----------



## Peterregen (24. August 2010)

Ich fände ein Warcraft 4 cool. Nur so ganz nebenbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XxBeowulfxX (24. August 2010)

Chrisjee schrieb:


> Guild Wars ist und war auch nie wie die anderen MMos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




xDDD deine freundin ist spielbar ( will haben) xD

und zum ersten jop so isses


----------



## Gormogon (24. August 2010)

Es wird mit Sicherheit eine 4.5.6. Erweiterung geben. Wenn nicht wär wow irgendwann vorbei... Und das wird nicht passieren weil endlos viele Leute noch Jahre weiter spielen werden und das gutes Geld für blizz ist.
Sollte die spielmechanik veralten , setzt sich blizz mit den Leuten zusammen und passt Sie der neuen Generation der spiele an.


----------



## Glaus (24. August 2010)

SchurxoxD schrieb:


> kleine frage....was hast du genommen? das wird blizz bestimmt nit machen... wär ja derbster epic fail
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sei dir da mal nicht so sicher...


Quelle: Buffed


----------



## Rolandos (25. August 2010)

Noch eine Erweiterung, mein Gott, bloß nicht, ist ja jetzt schon Langweilig geworden und mit Cata wird es auch nicht besser.

Dann doch lieber ein völlig neues MMORPG mit monatlicher Gebühr.


----------



## Dagonzo (25. August 2010)

Darussios schrieb:


> Wenn SW:TOR jetzt net grad so erfolgreich wird, WoW viele Spieler zu mopsen und diese dann auch tatsächlich zu halten, wird WoW noch ewig leben. Alte Spieler gehen, dafür kommen neue nach, immer und immer wieder.


Hier werden mal wieder Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen. Was hat SW:TOR mit WoW zu tun? Spieler wegnehmen? Quatsch! Das spricht ganz andere Spieler an. Wer nur auf der WoW-Schiene richtig abgehen kann, der wird SW:TOR sowieso links liegen lassen (zum Glück)


----------



## Derulu (25. August 2010)

SchurxoxD schrieb:


> gz :>
> 
> zum thema: ich denke es wird noch welche geben...weil deathwing ist ja nicht der OBER SUPA IMBA ROXXOR WTF DING ROFL LOL INC endboss... ner'zul lebt noch,sargeras lebt noch etc... 2 erweiterungen max. noch denke ich^^
> 
> ...



In welchem Paralleluniversum lebt denn der ursprüngliche Lichkönig Ner'zhul und Teil des Lichkönigs aka Arthas Manathil noch?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nein Ner'zhul lebt nur noch als "Seele" im Helm des Lichkönigs genauso wie da Arthas Seele tlw. drinnen ist (oder sterben die beiden mit dem Tod der sterblichen Hölle des LK, ich hab es jetzt nicht im Kopf). Aber Sargeras lebt noch und als noch viel größere,spektakulärere Gegner leben auch einige (ob auch nur einer tot ist ein großes Spekulationsthema) der alten Götter Azeroths noch.


----------



## No_ones (25. August 2010)

iwann spielen wir in der 5. fraktion die regenwürmer und hauen pöse hodler und allianzler auf schlachtfeldern aus dem hinterhalt put ... ja es gibt noch genügend stoff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und vllt dauert es etwas die komplette welt nochma neu zu machen also nur einen kleineren hinzuzufügen ...


----------



## Zentoro (25. August 2010)

likoria schrieb:


> Ist euch schon aufgefallen dass Blizzard länger an Cataclysm arbeitet als an den bisherigen Erweiterungen?



1.) ist das so?
2.) Andere würden eine kurze Bearbeitungszeit als Indiz für das Ende von WoW anführen. Das ist doch absolut ohne Wert!


----------



## Knallkörper (25. August 2010)

wowfighter schrieb:


> Während wir hier schreiben sind schon ein paar Entwickler an einem Addon nach Cataclysm am entwickeln.Es wird zu 100% noch eine Erweiterung geben, weil Ghostcrawler uns noch mindestens eine Heldenklasse versprochen hat..Und zur Spielmechanik Guck mal die Classic-Grafik und Mechanik an und schau dann mal in Wotlk rein da erkennst du das schon sehr viel an der Mechanik gewerkelt und eingefügt wurde wie z.B Features wie Dual speec das Erfolgssystem usw. Das mit der Grafik wird sich nach Cataclysm verbessern denn Cata bringt sehr viele Texturen updates
> 
> 
> mfg




Du glaubst Ghostcrawler was er da von sich gibt... nene scherz wird noch einges von Blizz kommen da bin ich mir fast sicher! ;P


----------



## Ukmâsmú (25. August 2010)

geld-->addon--->addon--->Geld  usw.....




würd sagen das geht ncoh eher länger so


----------



## Excelsion (25. August 2010)

Und der nächste Revoluzer der die Zukunft voraussagen kann. Sag mir mehr, los! Wie werde ich sterben und gibt es noch eine Erweiterung nach meinem Tod?


----------



## Kabooom254 (25. August 2010)

Ich denke Blizzard wird so lange wie möglich alles an Gewinn aus WoW schlagen...alleine deswegen wird es wahrscheinlich ein 4 Addon geben...


----------



## Xman64 (25. August 2010)

Blizzard hat einmal vor langer Zeit die Aissage getroffen, dass es so lange Erweiterungen geben wird, bis Level 100 erreicht wurde.
Demnach wird dies nicht die letzte Erweiterung geben.

An der Erweiterung zu Wrath of the LichKing hat Blizzard auch sehr lange gearbeitet.
Bei Catalysm kommt ja nicht nur, wie bei WotLK, nur ein neuer Kontinent hinzu. Es werden alle Gebiete incl. Quests überarbeitet.
Warum sollte dies dann die letzte Erweiterung sein?


----------



## aguchi (25. August 2010)

hi!




da wird noch einiges kommen.

wenn man mal ins wow classic handbuch guckt 

und sich die karte anschaut

sieht man das orte wie kultiras und zuldare (neben gilneas) immer noch nicht offen sind.




dann fehlen noch die hochelfen als spielbare figuren, mindestens 2 heldenklassen fehlen und die story mit den bäumen bla bla bla...

diese untoten geisel dinger haben ja jetzt auch nen neuen chef 

also man sieht das noch platz für 5-6 erweiterungen da ist.




  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pharazon/anub (25. August 2010)

also ich sag ma das es Wow noch geben wird wenn wir im Altersheim vor uns hin vegetieren^^


----------



## Shaila (25. August 2010)

Es geht meiner Meinung nach mindestens bis Level 100, deswegen kommen jetzt auch immer nur 5 anstatt 10 Level. Denn wenn sie weiterhin bei der 10er Variante bleiben würden, wären es nur noch 2 Addons bis Level 100 und so sind es 4.

Maelstorm (90)
Emerald Dream (95)
Fall of the Legion (100)

Wobei noch sehr viel Platz für viele weitere Addons wäre.


----------



## White_Sky (25. August 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> *Es geht meiner Meinung nach mindestens bis Level 100, deswegen kommen jetzt auch immer nur 5 anstatt 10 Level.* Denn wenn sie weiterhin bei der 10er Variante bleiben würden, wären es nur noch 2 Addons bis Level 100 und so sind es 4.
> 
> Maelstorm (90)
> Emerald Dream (95)
> ...



Sie haben es auf 5 herabgesetzt um keine Probleme mit den Talentpunkten und -bäume zu bekommen.


----------



## Shaila (25. August 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Sie haben es auf 5 herabgesetzt um keine Probleme mit den Talentpunkten und -bäume zu bekommen.



Eine Änderung kann viele Gründe haben.


----------



## ootimeplotoo (25. August 2010)

man man man schreibt ihr alle hier einen bockmist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loina (25. August 2010)

nabend

wer erstellt den immer solche themen,spielt doch einfach.
habt ihr nüx besseres zu tun,also immer solche fässer aufzumachen.
es kommen noch 500 addons und fertig!!!!
solange alle fröhlich zocken wird es immer was neues geben basta kapiert es endlich man man man.
es können 100 rollenspiele kommen die grafikmässig um weiten besser sind und???? wow hat sein eigenen still basta.

also lieber threadersteller spiel lieber als hier so ein müll zu posten


----------



## Najsh (25. August 2010)

Selbst wenn die Zahl der WoW Spieler schlagartig um 90% sinken würde - wäre ein 
Addon immer noch (exrem?) rentabel. Andere Hersteller wären froh wenn sie Spiele produzieren würden, die 
1 Millionen Benutzer kaufen und danach bereit wären Abo Gebühren zu zahlen...

Andereseits ist es natürlich so - dass die Engine irgendwann ausgereizt ist - und auch WoW 
kann so wie es ist nicht für Immer bestehen. Und ich denke darüber ist sich blizz/actvision auch im klaren.
Wenn sie sich zu Lange auf Ihren Lorbeeren ausruhen - wir irgendwann ein Publisher das "neue" WoW
bringen - aber noch denke ich, hat WoW einen guten Vorsprung und ist immer noch das Maß der Dinge.

Also viel Spekulation - andereseits ist der TE schon etwas merkwürdig, diese These aufzustellen bevor 
das nächste AddOn überhaupt erst erschienen ist. Ich denke, man wird irgendwann am Spiel selbst
merken, wieviel blizz noch hineininvetsiert...

Wie auch immer - ein WoW 2 hätte für mich schon einen Reiz - im gegensatz zum nächsten AddOn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krügerl (25. August 2010)

Sollte Blizz tatsächlich einmal keine Lust mehr haben, größere Erweiterungen auf den Markt zu bringen, so werden sie bestimmt mit zukünftigen Mikrotransaktionen neben den Monatsgebühren für weiteren Profit sorgen.


----------



## Orgoron (25. August 2010)

Mir würden schon die Lottozahlen vom nächsten Samstag reichen.





Btw an alle "alte Engine" Quatscher WoW ist *SOFTWARE* da kann man alles umbauen solange WoW so erfolgreich ist wird Blizz sich bewegen und das nicht von seinen Spielern verlangen.

Mit solchen Marketingstrategen wie euch wär wohl jede Firma in nem halben Jahr pleite.

Weiss der Geier ob ein WoW 2 jemals wieder so ein Erfolg wird.


----------



## Izara (25. August 2010)

oh man *fp* cata is noch nicht mal draußen und jetzt der mist hier.. unglaublich..


----------



## Yoh (25. August 2010)

Find ich schwachsinnig diese "Behauptung". Blizzard wird noch einige WoW Erweiterungen bringen. Ich rechne mit noch mindestens 2. WoW ist und bleibt einfach das Beste Spiel, schon alleine vom balance her. Ich hab insgesamt um die 4 MMO's angetestet und WoW ist mit abstand das gebalancte MMO überhaupt, sowohl im PvE wie auch im PvP (auch wen PVP atm nicht optimal gebalanced ist). Es wird noch mindestens bis 2015 gehen bis WoW den Bach runtergeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ich denke mir wen eine Firma WoW ablösen kann, dann wohl vermutlich Blizz selbst mit ihrem MMO was sie in Arbeit haben aber sonst nichts bekannt ist.

Das WoW Weltuntergangs Szenario ist übrigens schon Alt. Ich erinnere an Warhammer und Aion. Da meinten alle noch groß: "Jaaaa Warhammer/Aion ist der hammer! WoW wird von den spielen abgelöst! Sie sind viel besser" blah blah blah. und was ist passiert? Nichts.

Chüssili


----------



## Morca (25. August 2010)

Mike Morhaime sagte im Frühjahr 2005, daß das Produkt World of Warcraft in der Zeitspanne von mindestens zehn Jahren mit Erweiterungen begleitet wird. Also, ruhig Blut, da kommt noch was nach "Cataclysm".

Als Heldenklassen waren damals schon Todesritter, Erzdruide und Klingenmeister die favorisierten Kandidaten.


----------



## Easteregg (26. August 2010)

Ich glaube die meisten könnten sich garnicht vorstellen wie es wäre wenn WoW einfach aufhört^^


----------



## Annovella (26. August 2010)

Maelstrom, Smaragtgrüner Traum, die beiden AddOns sind doch definitiv noch geplant, oder nicht? Kenn mich mit der Lore etc. nicht auf, aber habs so aufgeschnappt.


----------



## Captn.Pwn (26. August 2010)

so lange ich eine kuh habe die milch gibt nehme ich mir die milch auch

wow wird nie sterben, vlt erleben wir mal eine neue engine oder sowas oder ein neues hauptspiel, kp


----------



## Moktheshock (26. August 2010)

Annovella schrieb:


> Maelstrom, Smaragtgrüner Traum, die beiden AddOns sind doch definitiv noch geplant, oder nicht? Kenn mich mit der Lore etc. nicht auf, aber habs so aufgeschnappt.



mhhhhh grob kommt der malstrom ja mit cata ^^


----------



## Eyatrian (26. August 2010)

und schon wieder... selbst wenn WoW "stirbt", dann nicht von heute auf morgen, das wird ewig brauchen... In der Beziehung ist WoW wie ne Schildkröte (die "sterben" über Jahre)


----------



## Akium (26. August 2010)

Bracka schrieb:


> nein cata wird nicht das lezte addon .. da sie die warcraft story soweit ausschöpfen können das werden sie nicht einfach beenden ... es werden noch ca 1-3 addons kommen ... dann ist schluss



Ob die Story noch was hergibt, oder nicht, wird wahrscheinlich der allerletzte Grund sein, zu entscheiden ob nen Addon gemacht wird oder nicht. 

Wenn sich nen Addon kaufmännisch rechnet, wirds gemacht, wenn nicht, wirds nicht gemacht.


----------



## Manitu2007 (26. August 2010)

so nochmal an den lieben TE zum Mitschreiben:

WoW wirds noch ne weile geben. Wenn ihr alle so Grafik Geil seit und nen Spiel haben wollt was 3d Grafik  hat und 12GB Ram Benötigt und 200TB HDD dann kauft euch verdammt nochmal ein Aktuellers Spiel.(Werte etwas übertrieben)

WoW ist Zeitlos und es wird noch ne weile Exestieren. Ich für meinen Teil spiele HEUTE noch CnC 1! Ist asbach uralt aber macht immer noch fun! Scheiß auf Grafik. Wenn ich was mit Cooler Optik haben will dann zock ich lieber Wii, PS3 oder X-Box360 was ehrlich gesagt teilweise bessere Grafik als ein aktueller 2500 Euro PC hat, was ja logisch ist da Konsolen auf Spiele Konzipiert sind und man nicht noch 500 andere Programme aufm System hat. 

Denke mal wenn man der "Legendären Liste" glauben schenken darf wird der Große "Showdown" gegen die Brennende Legion stattfinden und wir befinden uns wieder in der Scherbenwelt, Denn eins ist Klar. Dethwing (aka Todesschwinge) ist nicht der Oberbösewicht. Da fehlt noch ein Kolege. Wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe felhlt eigentlich nur noch Sergeras (richtig geschrieben?)

Einfach mal abwarten was die Zeit mit sich bringt

mfg


----------



## Leviathan666 (26. August 2010)

Es ist eine sichere Einnahmequelle und Blizzard wird die Sache so lange weiterführen bis kein Gewinn mehr rauszuschlagen ist.
Alles andere wäre einfach nur dämlich für ein gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen.


----------



## xerkxes (26. August 2010)

Solange es sich derartig rentiert wird es Addons geben und eben solange wird auch kein neues MMO präsentiert. Selbst wenn es von der Lore her kein Thema für ein Addon gibt erfindet oder klaut man halt was.


----------



## Baumtobewild (26. August 2010)

also blizzard verdient so viel mit wow ich glaub nicht das cata das ende sein soll
nach cata wird auf jedenfall was kommen und blizzard verändert bestimmt die grafik mit einem anderen addon
eigentlich kann wow noch jahre bestehen

mfg Baumtobewild


----------



## Esda (26. August 2010)

Es muss noch Emerald Dream komme, damit ein Verpackung quietschgrün sein kann.


----------



## Morcan (26. August 2010)

Wenn sie die Grafikengine erneuern könnte es weitere Addons geben. Ein WoW 2 wäre dabei aber auch möglich...


----------



## granbenismo (26. August 2010)

wo bc rausgekommen ist wurde der communnity versichert das es bis lvl 100 erweiterungen geben wird wenn die spielerzahl sich nicht drastisch verringert.


----------



## The-Dragon (26. August 2010)

Ganz ehrlich, schon mit Release wurde der Tod des Spiels prophezeit. Und mit der Ankündigung jedes Addons wieder. Und zwischendurch sowieso.

Aber wie schon oft erwähnt, solange das Spiel noch Gewinn einbringt, wird es weitergeführt. Es gibt absolut keinen Grund für Blizzard, ihren "Goldesel" zu schlachten. Ist doch egal, ob der schon alt ist, solange er nicht von Alleine stirbst, scheffelt man eben weiter das Geld, das er ausspuckt (ums mal bildlich zu umschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Wie ebenfalls schon öfter erwähnt, selbst wenn die Lore nun ein Ende findet, was erst dann der Fall ist, wenn Aszhara tot ist, der letzte alte Gott besiegt und Sargeras und seine brennende Legion gestoppt sind, dann lässt man sich eben was Neues einfallen. Eine Lore ist eine freie Erfindung, die man endlos lang weiterführen kann.

Was den smaragdgrünen Traum angeht, irgendwann mach ich mal noch einen Thread dazu, aber das ist einfach KEIN Content für ein ganzes Addon. Vielleicht als Instanz oder Raid, aber nicht als eine komplette Erweiterung. Denkt erstmal drüber nach, was der smaragdgrüne Traum eigentlich genau ist, bevor ihr nach Addon schreit.

Nach Cataclysm kommen die Südmeerinseln und der Mahlstrom, mit den Naga und Murlocs und Aszhara und ihrem alten Gott als Oberbösewichte. Wenn nicht gleich, dann später.


----------



## Rhaven (26. August 2010)

likoria schrieb:


> Ist euch schon aufgefallen dass Blizzard länger an Cataclysm arbeitet als an den bisherigen Erweiterungen?
> 
> Doch warum?-Sie verändern sehr viel an der Spielmechanik um noch im Rennen zu bleiben deswegen glaube ich dass es die letzte Erweiterung sein wird,sie greifen das Spiel mit Cataclysm fast ganz neu auf,neue Startgebiete,neue Quests,so dass es auch für alte WoW anhänger viel zu erleben gibt,aber sie können die Spielmechanik nicht immer ändern/auf dem laufenden halten,denn dann wird es kein WoW mehr sein sondern ein ganz anderes Spiel aufgrund total veränderter Spielmechanik
> 
> Was denkt ihr darüber?



Aber grade das ist doch ein Hinweis darauf, dass es nach Cataclysm weiter geht. Das Spiel wird Spielmechanisch sowie grafisch aufgewertet um weiterhin konkurrenzfähig (lol...) zu bleiben :>

Und so am Rande: Blizzard arbeitet schon seit geraumer Zeit an einem anderen MMO


----------



## Çedàt (23. Juni 2011)

World of Warcraft wird bestehen, so lange eine gewisse Spielerzahl vorhanden ist.

Uns bringt das Spiel Spaß (egal wie die Grafik ist, ich mag sie sogar lieber als die Grafik von den neueren MMO's)
und Blizzard bringt das Spiel Profit.

Es gibt keine Argumente FÜR die "Schließung" von WoW.
&#8594; So lange wie WoW besteht, werden immer weiter Addons kommen!


----------



## Gromer (23. Juni 2011)

Çedàt schrieb:


> World of Warcraft wird bestehen, so lange eine gewisse Spielerzahl vorhanden ist.
> 
> Uns bringt das Spiel Spaß (egal wie die Grafik ist, ich mag sie sogar lieber als die Grafik von den neueren MMO's)
> und Blizzard bringt das Spiel Profit.
> ...





Leichenschänder -.- Wieso gräbst du diese alte Klamotte aus ? 

Pls Close und löschen


----------



## Super PePe (23. Juni 2011)

Ein neues MMO von Blizzard muss 2 Dinge erfüllen. Es muss nicht nur besser sein als die Konkurrenz, sondern es muss die Spieler, die WAU spielen auch mitnehmen können. Und zum 2. muss es den Ruf und den Marktanteil, den sich Blizzard erarbeitet hat, gerecht werden. Somit wird sich Blizzard hüten ein Schnellschuss zu machen nur um einigen die uhuhuhu veraltet schreien nach zu kommen.
Und wenn man das Spielsystem, wie -prinzip als veraltet betrachtet, sollte man es einem ganzen Genre ankreiden (nicht nur einem Spiel). Da selbst neuste Produkte nach altbewerten Mustern arbeiten.


----------



## Rygel (23. Juni 2011)

ich glaube auch dass WoW noch mind. 2 - 3 erweiterungen bekommen wird. vielleicht noch eine für 5 level und zwei für 10 um die 100 voll zu bekommen (und ggf. die inhalte _der liste_ mitzunehmen)!? bevor man die server abschaltet wird sicher auch nochmal ne weile free2play in kombination mit nem itemshop gefahren. glaube irgendwann zwischendurch wird dann blizzards titan erscheinen (oder ein ähnl. konkurrenzprodukt), zu dem die spieler weiterziehen wenn sie gelangweilt sind.

dass sich das spielprinzip nach so langer zeit abnutzt und die grafik veraltet wirkt kann man leider nicht umgehen bzw. abstreiten. irgendwann ist einfach die luft raus und was neues wird kommen.


----------



## Cantharion (23. Juni 2011)

Gromer schrieb:


> Leichenschänder -.- Wieso gräbst du diese alte Klamotte aus ?
> 
> Pls Close und löschen



Weil das Thema immernoch aktuell ist?


----------



## Raaandy (23. Juni 2011)

Ich glaube gelesen zu haben das wohl noch mind. 1 und wohl auch noch eine 2. Erweiterung kommen soll. Wie groß diese ausfallen bleibt abzuwarten. Sicher ist jedoch das die wie der TE schon angemerkt hat die ganze Mechanik im Gegensatz zu den neuen MMORPG´s veraltet wirkt(kein Wunder nach 6 Jahren).

World of Warcraft hatte seine Blütezeit mit BC, dass ist lange vorbei. Wie schon gesagt wurde es wird solange Nachschub kommen wie es sich noch rentiert. Wenn mans mal genau betrachtet, brauchen Sie eig. nur jedes halbe Jahr ein neues Pferdchen oder Pet in den Itemshop tun und dieses dann für 20,- Euro verkaufen, damit hat man dann auch shcon fast die Einnahmen eins Addons(33,- Euro).


----------



## Killding (23. Juni 2011)

likoria schrieb:


> Warum ich glaube dass es keine 4te große Erweiterung geben wird?
> 
> WoW fängt an alt zu werden die komplette Spielmechanik fängt an veraltet zu wirken,neue Spiele mit neuer Spielmechanik kommen auf den Markt(p. ex. Guild Wars2)
> 
> ...



Warum sollte man keine erweiterung mehr rausbringen wenn 11millionen Spieler zahlen und locker mehr als die Hälfte die nächste erweiterung kaufen würde ? Wer ist denn so blöd und würde das nicht machen ? versteh ich nicht why keine mehr kommen sollte .


----------



## Vanitra (23. Juni 2011)

Wie es weitergeht werden wir am 21. oder 22. Oktober erfahren.


----------



## Stoneprince (23. Juni 2011)

Cataclysm wird sicherlich nicht das letzte Addon sein.

1. Kil`Jaeden und Sargeras leben noch. (Stoff für Addon und Gebiet könnte Heimatplanet der Brennenden Legion sein?
2. Bolvar "der feurige Lichkönig" könnte man sich vorstellen, das man gegen ihn irgendwann kämpft.
§. Die restlichen Alten Götter oder Titanen sind auch nicht alle bisher da gewesen oder besiegt, da leben auch einige noch.

Um nur 2 Ideen für Addon zunennen, die mir ohne Probleme einfallen und sicherlich einiges dranmachen kann.

Namen könnten für nächste Addons sein...
1. Wut der Legion oder Rise of the Legion
2. Bolvar´s Kreuzzug oder Bolvar´s Rising


Also Ideen gibt es sicherlich sehr viele.


----------



## Cantharion (23. Juni 2011)

likoria schrieb:


> Warum ich glaube dass es keine 4te große Erweiterung geben wird?



Solange es noch gewinn bringt werden sie erweiterungen produzieren.
Die haben schon genug Ahnung von Wirtschaft um zu wissen dass es schwachsinn wäre und sie sich einen großen Haufen gewinn durch die Finger gehen lassen würden.


----------



## Vanitra (23. Juni 2011)

Stoneprince schrieb:


> Cataclysm wird sicherlich nicht das letzte Addon sein.


Richtig, der Levelsprung wurde ja ab Cata auf 5 anstatt 10 herabgesetzt. Zu vermuten ist also das Blizz noch Pläne für mindestens 3 Addons hat, wenn man vom max Level 100 ausgeht. Wie geschrieben, im Oktober sind wir schlauer. Oder wenn jemand vorher wieder herausfindet welche Domain Blizz sich sichert.


----------



## Rygel (23. Juni 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Solange es noch gewinn bringt werden sie erweiterungen produzieren.


das kommt natürlich noch dazu. nur weil "ein paar" spieler abmelden ist demnächst noch lange nicht ende mit WoW. solange sich damit noch easy kohle machen lässt gehts weiter.

wie lange man mit aufgewärmtem allerdings noch kohle schneiden kann wird sich zeigen. solange man mit dem altbekannten schema (das nach jeder erweiterung von neuem beginnt und das jeder spieler mittlerweile kennt) weitermacht sehe ich da nur ein langsames aber stetiges bergab. mittlerweile kann man ja schon fast ne regel draus machen wie der fahrplan nach einer neuen erweiterung abläuft (7 neue fraktionen, 353 neue dailys, 2 neue raid-instanzen, usw). das erschöpft sich halt irgendwann und entlockt den längerspielern wohl nur noch ein großes gähnen.


----------



## Ellesime (23. Juni 2011)

Da Blizzard/Activision nicht zuletzt ein gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen ist,muss die Frage nicht lauten ob ein nächstes Addon kommt sondern wann.WoW ist ein kommerzieller Gigant der sich schon allein durch die Abos im 3-stelligen Millionenbereich bewegt.Solange sich daran nichts ändert,wird man auch weiterhin immer neuen Content nachschieben.Niemand der auch nur einen Funken Verstand besitzt,würde seine beste "Milchkuh" schlachten.Ganz besondes nicht wenn sie so viel Milch gibt.

Wie die Meinungen was aus WoW geworden ist aussehen...nun...das steht auf einem anderen Blatt.Auch auf mich wirkt WoW nach mittlerweile über 6 Jahren wie eine ausgepresste Zitrone.Viele der Alten,ich nenn sie mal Veteranen,haben längst das Handtuch geworfen und sich verabschiedet.Solange sich allerdings Abgänge durch Neuzugänge die Waage halten und die Abozahlen nicht drastisch einbrechen heisst das auch weiterhin grünes Licht für Blizzard mit WoW.


----------



## Vanitra (23. Juni 2011)

Die Frage wann betreffend. Ein neues Addon kam bisher immer ca. 14-15 Monate nach Ankündigung raus und angekündigt wurde bisher immer auf der BlizzCon. Diese findet dieses Jahr im Oktober statt. Also "wann" kann man mit etwa "zum Weihnachtsgeschäft 2012" beantworten. Wie Blizz bis dahin allerdings die Spieler beschäftigen will ist eine viel spannendere Frage.


----------



## Rygel (23. Juni 2011)

Vanitra schrieb:


> Wie Blizz bis dahin allerdings die Spieler beschäftigen will ist eine viel spannendere Frage.


auch das gehört ja mittlerweile zum altbekannten. 4.3 wird ja vermutlich der letzte inhaltspatch mit ner dicken raidinstanz, in der es gegen deathwing geht. je nachdem wie schnell die spieler das ende dessen erreichen desto länger wird am schluss die langeweilephase zum nächsten addon. wer nicht raiden geht schaut (hoffentlich nicht) in die röhre. dann: bossnerfs, dann pre-events. nun gut, vielleicht wird ja diesmal alles anders.


----------



## Lich Dragon (23. Juni 2011)

Ne wird wohl mehr als nur 4.3 kommen . Sie meinten sie wollen mehrere Patches bringen.


----------



## Gromer (23. Juni 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Weil das Thema immernoch aktuell ist?





Der letzte Beitrag wurde geschrieben, bevor cedat es geschändet hat am 26.August.2010 von Rhaven. Also ich weiss nicht wie es dir geht , aber ich lese eindeutig auf meinem Handy auf meinem Kalender auf dem Kalender von Windows 23.06.2011 also aktuell hmm naja lässt sich drüber streiten . xD


----------



## Cantharion (23. Juni 2011)

Gromer schrieb:


> Der letzte Beitrag wurde geschrieben, bevor cedat es geschändet hat am 26.August.2010 von Rhaven. Also ich weiss nicht wie es dir geht , aber ich lese eindeutig auf meinem Handy auf meinem Kalender auf dem Kalender von Windows 23.06.2011 also aktuell hmm naja lässt sich drüber streiten . xD



Die Frage ob nach Cata noch ein Addon kommt ist heute immernoch so aktuell wie zur Zeit der Eröffnung.


----------



## Zentoro (26. Juni 2011)

Rygel schrieb:


> das kommt natürlich noch dazu. nur weil "ein paar" spieler abmelden ist demnächst noch lange nicht ende mit WoW. solange sich damit noch easy kohle machen lässt gehts weiter.
> 
> wie lange man mit aufgewärmtem allerdings noch kohle schneiden kann wird sich zeigen. solange man mit dem altbekannten schema (das nach jeder erweiterung von neuem beginnt und das jeder spieler mittlerweile kennt) weitermacht sehe ich da nur ein langsames aber stetiges bergab. mittlerweile kann man ja schon fast ne regel draus machen wie der fahrplan nach einer neuen erweiterung abläuft (7 neue fraktionen, 353 neue dailys, 2 neue raid-instanzen, usw). das erschöpft sich halt irgendwann und entlockt den längerspielern wohl nur noch ein großes gähnen.



Sehr richtig!

Die Frage ist, ob Blizzard diesbezüglich für WoW noch Innovationen einplant (dritte Fraktion, Neuordnung der Fraktionen, Änderungen in der grundlegenden Spielmechanik) oder ob man die nicht lieber dem Nachfolger zuschreibt.

Ich tendiere mal ganz stark zu letzterem.


----------



## BlackFlyDevil (26. Juni 2011)

likoria schrieb:


> Warum ich glaube dass es keine 4te große Erweiterung geben wird?
> 
> WoW fängt an alt zu werden die komplette Spielmechanik fängt an veraltet zu wirken,neue Spiele mit neuer Spielmechanik kommen auf den Markt(p. ex. Guild Wars2)
> 
> ...




http://www.chip.de/news/Titan-Blizzard-bestaetigt-World-of-Warcraft-Nachfolger_46283644.html


----------



## Bloodstalker Il (26. Juni 2011)

Solange noch soviele leute spielen werden aufjeden fall noch einige erweiterungen kommen.

Was Blizzard jedoch macht wenn Titan raus ist, wird sich heraus stellen aber bis dahin dauerts noch also kann man sich noch lange an WoW erfreuen oder wie 80% der com hier über jeden schwachsinn rumheulen


----------



## Garnalem (26. Juni 2011)

Bloodstalker schrieb:


> Solange noch soviele leute spielen werden aufjeden fall noch einige erweiterungen kommen.
> 
> Was Blizzard jedoch macht wenn Titan raus ist, wird sich heraus stellen aber bis dahin dauerts noch also kann man sich noch lange an WoW erfreuen oder wie 80% der com hier über jeden schwachsinn rumheulen



/Sign

Auch wenn Titan schon laufen sollte und es immer noch einige WoW-Spieler gibt, wird man diese Einnahmequelle nicht aufgeben. Zwar stagnieren die Abo-Zahlen von WoW seit 3 Jahren und sinken zurzeit leicht, aber WoW wird auf unbestimmte Zeit der Szeneprimus trotz veralteter Grafik, Mittelmäßigkeit und fehlender Innovationen bleiben. Daran ändern auch gute Titel wie Herr der Ringe oder Rift nichts. Ein anderer Grund ist, warum viele Veteranen wie ich bei WoW bleiben, ist schlicht und einfach das in den Jahren Aufgebaute, auch wenn ich gelegentlich mal mit anderen Titeln wie HDRO und Rift liebäugle.

Zudem sind die Themen für kommende Addons noch lange nicht aus und wie man sieht erfindet Blizzard sonst die Geschichte einfach neu oder legt altbekannte Inhalte neu auf (siehe z. B. Ony, ZA/ZG, Ragnaros).

Außerdem gibt es Spiele mit relativ wenig Spielern, wo ein Addon nach dem anderen erscheint wie EQ2.


----------



## Stoneprince (27. Juni 2011)

Wow wird meiner Meinung nach noch mehr als 2-3 Jahre laufen.
Es gibt nunmal viele Bosse noch und einfallen kann sich Blizz auch einiges.

Wer nur meckert "aufgewärmte Schei...", wieso hört ihr dann nicht auf wenn es euch sostört?

Meinetwegen soll Blizzard HdZ5 (Krieg der Ahnen) rausbringen oder Kil`Jaeden und Sargeras, zumal Kil`Jaeden im Sonnenbrunnenplateau NICHT getötet wurde und Sargeras bisher kaum bis garnicht in Erscheinung getreten ist.

Das Spiel macht immernoch Spaß und das wird es auch noch eine weile machen, wenn es Blizzard nicht richtig versaut, was sie aber nicht machen werden.

Gruß Stonie


----------



## Arni4k (29. Juni 2011)

Hmm???
Naja ich hab von der Gerüchteküche mitbekommen, angeblich solle im Mai 2012 die neue Erweiterung `World of Warcraft: The Fall of Gul´dan´ rauskommen, doch ob dies Stimmt?
Was meint ihr?

Ich bin mir nicht Sicher, ob man sich darauf Verlassen kann!

Greez it!


----------



## Fedaykin (29. Juni 2011)

Arni4k schrieb:


> Hmm???
> Naja ich hab von der Gerüchteküche mitbekommen, angeblich solle im Mai 2012 die neue Erweiterung `World of Warcraft: The Fall of Gul´dan´ rauskommen, doch ob dies Stimmt?
> Was meint ihr?
> 
> ...



Na, und woher hast du diese brisante Information?


----------



## Wray (29. Juni 2011)

Blizz hat doch mal gesagt das Wow für 5 addons ausgelegt ist, das war kurz nach dem release von BC also...


----------



## _Raziel_ (30. Juni 2011)

In dem Bericht bei Chip.de gibt es eine Graphik, die für Diablo 3, StarCraft II, etc.. neue Veröffentlichungen seitens Blizzard zeigt:

Darunter im Sommer 2012 WoW X4, was wohl der momentane Projektname für die 4. Erweiterung ist.
Ende 2014 soll dann mit WoW X5 die wohl letzte Erweiterung herauskommen, wobei der Vize-Präsident von Blizzard in einem Interview bestätigte, dass sie bereits an einem MMORPG-Nachfolger arbeiten. Projektname TITAN!


Trivia:
Dank dieser Graphik kann man davon ausgehen, dass sowohl Starcraft 2 als auch Diablo 3 jeweils zwei weitere Inhaltserweiterungen bekommen.
Bei Starcraft wird es wohl noch ein Unterprojekt Namens Phoenix geben.

Neues an der Kinofront:
Dank der veröffentlichten Tabelle sieht man, dass ein WoW-Film geplant ist und der Release Ende 2013 kommen soll. Hoffen wir einmal, dass dieser besser wird, als zurzeit spekuliert wird. Das Warten ist sowieso unerträglich.



Ps'
Ob die gezeigte Graphik bei Chip.de stimmt ist nicht bekannt. Nur das neue Projekt Names TITAN wurde vom Blizzards Vize-Präsident bestätigt.


----------



## Derulu (30. Juni 2011)

Arni4k schrieb:


> Hmm???
> Naja ich hab von der Gerüchteküche mitbekommen, angeblich solle im Mai 2012 die neue Erweiterung `World of Warcraft: The Fall of Gul´dan´ rauskommen, doch ob dies Stimmt?
> Was meint ihr?
> 
> ...



xD..zu früh, da Blizzard nur auf ihrer mauseigenen Messe, die dieses Jahr erst Ende Oktober stattfindet neue Addons ankündigt - und dann nur 7 Monate von der Vorstellung zum Release ist weit weit zuwenig (wenn man bedenkt, dass bisher immer mind. 1 Jahr zwischen den beiden Terminen lag)


----------



## Jingko (2. Juli 2011)

Naja, irgendwann hiess es ja auch mal, dass im Jahrestakt die neuen Add-Ons kommen sollten...
Und es gibt inzwischen schon ein paar Alternativen zu WoW und es kommen ja auch noch ein paar vielversprechende Spiele in der nächsten Zeit.
Da muss Blizzard sich schon langsam mal Gedanken machen, wie man die Leute halten will. Entweder man erhöht den Content zum aktuellen Add-On durch Patches,
oder man bringt eben neuen Content in Forum eines neuen Add-Ons. Zuviel Leerlauf wird inzwischen Bestraft, weil es eben Alternativen gibt.
Und weil WoW sich eben nicht komplett neu erfinden kann und das auch gar nicht gewollt ist, kann WoW eben nur über neue Inhalte(Gebiete, Quests, Inis, Raids etc) attraktiv bleiben.
(und bei neuen Inhalten mein ich nicht, dass sich am Spiel ansich noch was ändert, es werden sicher keine Spielerstädte oder ein neues Handwerkssystem kommen oder sonst was in der Art)


----------

